# GET BIT OUTDOORS - Build a Better Rod - Save $50 - Free Shipping!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Now is a great time to build the perfect rod and we are glad to help. *

Click below for coupons to save on your entire order! Free Shipping over $149.00

**White Revelation Blanks REVCB70M-White on Sale for $49.95. Limited stock available. 

*http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/*


----------

